# I'm stupid to give you the ammo to shoot at me!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know I'm going to get all kinds of crap for this but never mind you can't say I'm not up for having a laugh! So for Don and Dave enjoy this!

http://www.ratemytweed.co.uk/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you kiddin me ? They actually have a site for this ? I choose the woman choking her chicken....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I couldn't believe it myself so I thought I'd share it with you. I guess I'm going to wish I hadn't! But thats what a good sport I am!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All in fun pal. I just can't believe the things people dream up nowadays. I am looking forward to some of the comments though !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure I am!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez!! Here I was going to surprise YD when I come down to visit him this winter and Thought I was the only one with that color of Tie!!!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

DEAR GOD that is hideouse lol i need some oc spray to get that image out of my eyes and mattuk if you wver post a pic of you lookin like that fisrt pic i will show up in your neighbor hood mearing my prairie ghost kilt


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey you dress better than these guys Matt. You should enter.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The pictures remind me of the Felson whip cord wool, some times refered to as the Alaska Tuxcido. It was the clothing of choice for hunting as well as a little more than casual. We think of casual as blue jeans and t-shirt. Dressed up is tan slacks and polo shirt. In the army when I was in the dress blues were called dress blues and tennis shoes. For dress stuff you wear a tie.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey you dress better than these guys Matt. You should enter.


I asked Roberta if she would pose for me in just her tweed jacket but she gave me the Hawaiian Peace Sign!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww...she should !

I bet she would do lovely. Tell her all the guys here agree. Perhaps holding a rooster pheasant and one of your flushing sticks !!

I for one would vote for her !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Aww...she should !
> 
> I bet she would do lovely. Tell her all the guys here agree. Perhaps holding a rooster pheasant and one of your flushing sticks !!
> 
> I for one would vote for her !


You'd better make that 2 pheasants and a quail!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy crap how did i miss this ?? It must have been during the move. Poor Matt probably thinks I'm mad at him or something.

I doubt that Roberta is going to pose with two rooster pheasants.....ahem.....and a quail.... in tweed no less.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> The pictures remind me of the Felson whip cord wool, some times refered to as the Alaska Tuxcido. It was the clothing of choice for hunting as well as a little more than casual. We think of casual as blue jeans and t-shirt. Dressed up is tan slacks and polo shirt. In the army when I was in the dress blues were called dress blues and tennis shoes. For dress stuff you wear a tie.


www.filson.com

http://www.filson.com/products/whipcord-weekender-jacket.10037.html?fromCat=true&fvalsProduct=mens/wool&fmetaProduct=1014


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Holy crap how did i miss this ?? It must have been during the move. Poor Matt probably thinks I'm mad at him or something.


12 days I've been waiting for you to find this! Thats the thanks I get for posting something just for you to be able to make fun and mock me!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I doubt that Roberta is going to pose with two rooster pheasants.....ahem.....and a quail.... in tweed no less.


No just the tweed!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So what no quail ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If I'm honest no pheasant, quail or tweed but sadly the site wouldn't upload it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are in possession of my personal e-mail, if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I am. Bad luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See how you are ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sorry I have far bigger problem's than this. Sleep well Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Obviously.... don't we all ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry guys not to sure what I was on about last night, I hold my hands up to having to much wine and not being in a very good mood.







I've paid for it all day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bad Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was indeed! Boy have I felt crap today!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better to feel like crap than to be crap or craped on and fortunatly you are none.


----------

